# new 5x5 wr avg



## Paris (Feb 1, 2009)

if Michal (Halczuk) is not lying we have got a new wr avg in 5x5 1:21.05 
with single 1:16.xx but not wr single from galanta open

also 7x7 wrs but i dont know of this regs and stuff 

I received this information by text message


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2009)

He just likes to make my life harder... O well, I'll beat this.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 2, 2009)

My god, where are the limits for the 5x5x5?...


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely not 1:21  1:15 isn't really pushing it anymore...


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 2, 2009)

I wander when the first sub1 single time will come. Dan is already very close


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> He just likes to make my life harder... O well, I'll beat this.



in 5 days? because that would be great to see!


----------



## Konsta (Feb 2, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> My god, where are the limits for the 5x5x5?...



Have you bought a V5 yet?


----------



## coolmission (Feb 2, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > My god, where are the limits for the 5x5x5?...
> ...



Touché


----------



## Erik (Feb 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> He just likes to make my life harder... O well, I'll beat this.



high five on that


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2009)

ROF2L. The way Dan says it is as if he just breaks world records for breakfast.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 2, 2009)

@Konsta: Yes  I got it for christmas .


----------



## Zava (Feb 2, 2009)

Paris said:


> if Michal (Halczuk) is not lying we have got a new wr avg in 5x5 1:21.05
> with single 1:16.xx but not wr single from galanta open
> 
> also 7x7 wrs but i dont know of this regs and stuff
> ...



the single was 1:16.38 (first time in his avg), first he thought he had the wr.
his 7x7 was 4:02 single and 4:06 mean, I think, but that is not wr, because it wasn't official :/ we didn't know that in galánta, and competed by the new rules.
btw, his 6x6 was 3:07 DNF 2:41


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sad. But Erik, Dan and Michal all quite close. They can practically overtake each other.


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 2, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> Sad. But Erik, Dan and Michal all quite close. They can practically overtake each other.



what's so sad?


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok I took it back because it is official.


----------



## Musturd (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww...
I was thinking of going to the Newark Competition (as my first one), but decided against it (5+ hour drive).
Now I'm going to miss some epic WR breaks...

I also want my avg to be sub-45 before I go to a comp (which I would have already if I didn't have so much work all the time).


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 3, 2009)

mazei said:


> ROF2L. The way Dan says it is as if he just breaks world records for breakfast.



with his times he does. he'll get it as long as he can do what hes been doing recently


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> He just likes to make my life harder... O well, I'll beat this.



orly? Imma bad luck charm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > He just likes to make my life harder... O well, I'll beat this.
> ...



Yeah, but if you really want to stop him, you've got to start going to all the competitions he goes to - not just one. So are you back for good?


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 3, 2009)

When's Yu's next comp?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 5, 2009)

The 5x5x5 war is really heating up!

Dan, Erik. Which of you has the soonest competition?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's not forget Nakajima..he has a chance at WR as well


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm competing on Saturday.


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm competing on Saturday.



well then i wish you the best of luck on getting some new 5x5 WR's


----------



## jcuber (Feb 5, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm competing on Saturday.



I will beat you and surprise everyone with my MAD SKILLZ 

BTW, what is your favorite bigcube to solve? Mine is 5x5. It seems like yours is too.


----------



## coinman (Feb 8, 2009)

Well now that is beten to, Hsuan Chang Taiwan 1:13.28 WR 1:20.91 WR !!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 8, 2009)

coinman said:


> Well now that is beten to, Hsuan Chang Taiwan 1:13.28 WR 1:20.91 WR !!



But the results show 1:16.02 single and 1:26.98 average?


----------



## coinman (Feb 8, 2009)

That was in the final, the WRs were in the first round. http://www.x.se/sgn


----------

